# GS6500 vs DGT6000



## jimk403 (Oct 13, 2007)

Hello all. Just found this forum and wanted to say hi. 
I currently own a GS6500 6speed and it works great. However, I have another old Wards tractor with a hydro, and find myself using it more often. I have the opportunity to purchase a DGT6000, 27hp, hydro, 24" tires, 48 in deck. Probably sell the GS, as the wife doesn't think I need another tractor. Is the DGT6000 really all that? It looks like a monster of a machine, and I'm really getting used to the hydro, may just go for it. 
What is ya'alls opinion?
Thanks.


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

I would look around at like a simplicity, those craftsman tractors always have BIG motors in them no matter how small. Anyway my point is that you dont want plastic parts find a tractor with durable metal parts. Thats all i can say


----------

